# High-End Home Theater Installs for Electricians and Contractors



## cutlerhammer (Aug 16, 2011)

ElectricianTalk.com said:


> Home theaters are all about creating more than just a fun space. Luxury home renovations transform a room into an environment where unforgettable experiences can awe and inspire the homeowner every time they use it. Everything from the walls and wiring to the video and audio equipment needs to work together flawlessly. And that's where things can get complicated.
> 
> *Luxury Home Renos Are Client-Driven, But Knowledge Guided*
> 
> ...


So are we going to see a ton of advertisements in this blog now? I will leave and go back to my YouTube watching in my spare time if that is the case!


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I would not mind so much if there were specifics included. I mean nitty gritty details, part numbers and gottcha's. I believe most on this forum have enough experence with corraling electrons for fun and proffit. Stories like this are not needed. Have to support the board somehow. Companies should not post, individuals should be posting and if they want to broadcast who they represent fine by me.


----------

